# 2012 NBA Draft



## Wade County

Miami has pick #27 in the 1st round of the NBA Draft.

Projected picks from top draft sites are:

*Draftexpress*
Jeff Taylor - 6'7", 213 pound, 23yrs old, Small Forward, Senior, Vanderbilt
16.1ppg, 5.6rpg, 1.7apg, 1.3spg, 49.3%fg, 42.3% 3fg, 32.1mpg

*NBADraft.net*
Jared Cunningham - 6'5", 188 pound, 21yrs old, Shooting Guard, Junior, Oregon State
17.9ppg, 3.8rpg, 2.8apg, 2.5spg, 45.0%fg, 33.8% 3fg, 34.6mpg

*HoopsHype*
Jared Cunningham - 6'5", 188 pound, 21yrs old, Shooting Guard, Junior, Oregon State
17.9ppg, 3.8rpg, 2.8apg, 2.5spg, 45.0%fg, 33.8% 3fg, 34.6mpg

Other names mentioned are Festus Ezeli and Tyshawn Taylor.

Who do you want us to draft?


----------



## 29380

Jared Cunningham is my sleeper pick similar to Iman Shumpert, would be a nice wing off the bench and groom to be the starting 2 of the future.


----------



## Floods

I think rebounding and general inside toughness is what the Heat need most. I'd look at Ezeli or Melo. If they're both gone, take a flyer on a shooter.


----------



## Wade County

My pipedream is those injury red flags scare teams of Sullinger and he falls to us.

Yes, pipedream it is.

Otherwise i'd like us just to go BPA. We can sign a Center in the offseason - take the talent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Doesnt look like Melo will be there by our pic anymore, so if there isnt another big worthy enough to be chosen in the 1st and given guaranteed money, then adding a young and athletic wing player would be the next best thing.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Doesnt look like Melo will be there by our pic anymore, so if there isnt another big worthy enough to be chosen in the 1st and given guaranteed money, then adding a young and athletic wing player would be the next best thing.


I'd rather stash a euro prospect or sell the pick if we can't find a big. I think we're fine on small players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pretty crazy that the draft in next week and that Summer league starts in just a couple of weeks after that. 

btw, DraftExpress now has us taking Jace's boy Festus Ezeli.


----------



## UD40

I'd love for Andrew Nicholson to drop. We don't need him but man he's going to be a hell of a player.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Pretty crazy that the draft in next week and that Summer league starts in just a couple of weeks after that.
> 
> btw, DraftExpress now has us taking Jace's boy Festus Ezeli.


----------



## Adam

You and I are going to wrestle but first I have a lot of grievances to air so get ready.


----------



## Jace

> The Houston Rockets are shopping Samuel Dalembert, according to sources. He may be packaged with one of Houston’s first-round picks.
> 
> Other sources have since confirmed this.
> 
> The Rockets have the No. 14 and No. 16 picks in the first round. This would be a financial move for whoever took on Dalembert — he is owed $6.7 million for next year but he can be bought out for $1.5 million by July 8. Someone will buy him out. At which point he would become a free agent.
> 
> As for Dalembert, in a separate interview with Hoopsworld he says he wants to stay with the Rockets. And they have given no indication of their plans to him.
> 
> “No,” Dalembert said in an exclusive interview with HOOPSWORLD when asked if the Rockets have given him any indication what they might do. “They have so much to figure out this summer for themselves. I’m just going out there and making sure I get myself ready whether they keep me or not. I Just have to stay ready.
> 
> “I like it in Houston. It’s a very nice city. The people are very hospitable. The people are really good here, nice. It’s a good organization. I enjoy myself with the guys. We had good times, fun times.”


*Report: Rockets shopping Dalembert, but he wants to stay*

You could be here right now Dalembert. Now you're about to get traded and waived. SMH.


----------



## Adam

^He's really, really, really (I could go on) dumb. Houston couldn't wait to drop him from the lineup once they got Camby. I'm so glad we didn't get him. Maybe at the right price I would have swallowed my tongue.


----------



## Wade County

Dalembert...yeah...not huge on him, but still he'd be a handy pickup. He's got size, which is always a plus.

I kinda don't want us to draft a Center. We know any young big guy won't get time here, so what's the point? We play small ball so often, might as well get a 3/4 who can give us some energy and athleticism.

I think Miller is almost a certainty for amnesty, so i'd like us to get a shooter if that's the case. Doron Lamb would be a great fit - he's a Kentucky kid, so you know Riles is all over that.

Otherwise, i'd take a flyer on Quincy Miller. 

Got a feeling Miami will likely trade out of the 1st round to early 2nd if they feel the prospect they want will slip. The less guaranteed money the better, and that's normally what we do.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Dalembert...yeah...not huge on him, but still he'd be a handy pickup. He's got size, which is always a plus.
> 
> *I kinda don't want us to draft a Center. We know any young big guy won't get time here, so what's the point? We play small ball so often, might as well get a 3/4 who can give us some energy and athleticism.*
> 
> I think Miller is almost a certainty for amnesty, so i'd like us to get a shooter if that's the case. Doron Lamb would be a great fit - he's a Kentucky kid, so you know Riles is all over that.
> 
> Otherwise, i'd take a flyer on Quincy Miller.
> 
> Got a feeling Miami will likely trade out of the 1st round to early 2nd if they feel the prospect they want will slip. The less guaranteed money the better, and that's normally what we do.


Been wanting to say this but thought I'd be shown the door by everyone. Particularly with Bosh emerging as a decent and willing C, and LeBron proving he's best used at PF, we could really use an athletic combo forward or even swingman. 

Miller's definitely done. Likely going to retire. Its so brutal for him every year now. Remember the year before we got him he almost single-handedly beat us. Literally. He dislocated his shoulder and kept playing with one arm. I hated him that game. Made play after and play and wouldn't go away...with that weird long blond hair.


----------



## Wade County

^ Yep, in which case i'd be interested in pursuing:

- Terrence Jones (would need a mid 1st rounder)
- Jared Sullinger (unlikely, unless teams get really scared of his medical red flag)
- Perry Jones (would need a mid 1st rounder)
- Draymond Green (possible at our spot)
- Darius Miller (2nd rounder)
- Quincy Miller (possible at our spot)


----------



## Jace

I like the Jones boys in theory, but don't see that happening at all.

I like the idea of Green, though I'm not incredibly familiar with his game. I know I've heard lots of good things that indicate to me he could make an early impact.

Bout to read up on the Millers.

I also like the idea of LeBryan Nash, even though he's very raw. Mega athletic with natural talent. He may've pulled out, though, as I don't see him on DX.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A true SG would be nice. Havent had one to back up Wade in a while. We'd be so much better if we had a JR Smith type off the bench.


----------



## Wade County

^ Hence why Doron Lamb would be a good fit too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat working out Fab Melo today


> Ira Winderman
> The NBA Draft intrigue continues, with Feb Melo, who played his prep ball in Broward at Sagemont, posting on his Twitter account, "On to Miami 3-0-5."


Then again, maybe its just a vacation since he played down here. He seems to really like it down here


> Fab Melo ‏@Fabpmelo
> My mom was in a plane for the first time yesterday. I'm so glad to get see her at Dade county. it's a very special moment for us.


----------



## UD40

Fab Melo? No thank you.

A lot of scouts are saying Jared Sullinger could slip into the 2nd round with apparent back issues. If he's there at our pick, we *need* to snatch him up. He isn't too big, but the kid can play.


----------



## Wade County

^ Pretty much. If Sully slips that bad, it has to be a no brainer.


----------



## Wade County

NBADraft.net now has us taking Evan Fournier from France.

Clearly they do not do their draft research. We don't draft guys who didnt play in college :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Or to broaden that out, who didnt play in the US


----------



## Wade County

Do you think we go big with our pick? swing man? backup 2? trade out of the 1st round?


----------



## Tom

Quincy Miller or Miles Plumlee


----------



## UD40

I think we go big. Andrew Nicholson, Festus Azeli, Fab Melo (sigh) or Sullinger would be ideal.

I LOVE Nicholson's game. Big time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Definitely think we go big as well. And i'd be happy with any of those names UD40 mentioned. Though the more I read about Melo, the less I want him.



> Joseph Goodman ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> Heat has worked out 49 potential draft picks. Vanderbilt kids impressed the staff.


So Ezeli and Taylor. Two 4 year players. Riley loves those.


----------



## -33-

My Big Board:

1. Arnett Moultrie, C/PF, Miss St

2. Festus Ezeli, C, Vandy

3. Fab Melo, C, Syracuse

4. Bernard James, C/PF, Florida St

5. Royce White, PF, Iowa St

6. Miles Plumlee, C, Duke

7. Draymond Green, PF, Michigan St

8. John Jenkins, SG, Vandy

9.  Andrew Nicholson, C/PF, St. Bonaventure

10. Evan Fournier, SG/SF, France


----------



## Smithian

By the way, I was first on the Arnett Moultrie bandwagon!!! :jam:

If Sullinger keeps dropping, we should try to move up and grab him. Could be a huge add and so what if he busts, we're fine.


----------



## Wade County

Arnett Moultrie looks the goods Smithi. As you're our resident Heat scout, i'm expecting us to pick him up :yep:


----------



## Wade County

Sullinger and Moultrie are mocked at picks 19 and 20 respectively on Draft Express....no chance we move up? I'd be interested.

What about Draymond Green or Jae Crowder? If we're committing to small ball, these guys could be good adds by the sounds.


----------



## 29380

You got a better chance of Sullinger being there when the Heat pick then you do Moultrie.

The only assets I can see the Heat using to trade up are Norris Cole, Mike Miller's contract if he is retiring, and $3 million.


----------



## Wade County

^ Pretty much. We don't really have many assets at all huh.

Sullinger would be a real nice pick that late. Lottery talent at the end of 1st round...hey, i'd take it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If Sullinger is gone, Fab Melo would be a great pick for Miami.


----------



## 29380

There is a reason he is falling and it not just the back concerns he was out of the lotto before teams got test results back. He'll be a nice big off the bench but nothing more Riley's condition program might break him even though it seems to be less strict nowadays.


----------



## Jace

I'm not keen on Sullinger for some reason. We've seen several players overcome the too short/slow/unathletic label, but he looks to be a bad combination of those things in my eyes. I could be totally wrong. I'd rather shoot for a more mobile and/or athletic big.


----------



## Dee-Zy

What's wrong with Fab Melo?


----------



## -33-

Dee-Zy said:


> What's wrong with Fab Melo?












Bad teeth?


----------



## UD40

Dumb as a bag of bricks. He just comes off as a bad apple type.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chet Kammerer says Heat may not go big in the draft

*Heat Looking to go Small in Draft?*


> “It's not that we're not going to be interested in a big,” Kammerer said during Miami's pre-draft media availability at AmericanAirlines Arena. “We have the greatest player in the world on our roster. What we have to do is bring a player in that will complement him and our stars. I think it's the most important thing right now.”
> 
> Despite what appears to be a glaring need for a center, Kammerer indicated the Heat won't necessarily think conventionally when they select late in the first round. Instead, the priority will be to find a player who capable of playing two positions who can fit alongside Finals MVP LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh.





> But for now, the objective is to get a productive piece to add to the mix – not necessarily a developmental project.
> 
> “With the way we ended the season, it's more likely we look at a perimeter (player) more now than we would have two weeks ago, frankly,” Kammerer said. “We ended up switching a lot defensively this year, which turned out to be pretty successful for us. So if we can find a player that's versatile, that can fit and play defense and switch and not cause mismatches, that's going to be pretty important.”





> Although team president Pat Riley's challenge to his draft staff is to find “a good big,” the Heat don't believe any of the potential centers on their draft priority board will be available in the late 20s when they select.
> 
> “I think it's going to be difficult to get a big man at No. 27,” Kammerer said. “For us to find someone, at No. 27, that will totally excite us.”
> 
> Kammerer, who has been evaluating draft prospects for the Heat for two decades, said he sees plenty of depth and potential in this year's class, particular with players he has rated between the No. 20 and 40 picks. Miami has worked out 41 prospects in the days leading up to the draft.


----------



## UD40

One name I'll toss out there is Quincy Miller. People have cooled off on him in a major way since March, but given this team's make-up, we shouldn't worry. I guess his workouts have been average, and is projected late 1st. He was a one-and-done, and has upside. 6'10", 219 SF. With time, and size, could be a tween at the F.

Our pick can be a "best available" so a "high risk" pick doesn't exists for us. Miller is a low risk, high reward given our situation and roster.


----------



## Jace

I like the idea of taking the BPA, even if its a wing. As Chet said, nothing wrong with expanding on versatility.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Between reading about taking best fit around big 3 and reading up on Jeff Taylor, im thinking we take him if he's there at 27. Just seems to fit the Riley mold. One of the only things he doesnt have that Riley always looks for is the plus wingspan.


----------



## Wade County

W2B - was thinking the exact same thing this morning. He has Riley written all over it. Versatile wing, 4 year Senior, can play mutiple positions, good defender and shot over 40% from downtown last season.

He looks to be the target at #27 if available.


----------



## Jace

Really like what I'm reading about Taylor. Sounds like a good combination of "elite" athleticism and work ethic, despite still being a somewhat raw senior. I've been curious what this team would look like with an athletic wing who could shoot. 

Particularly liked this bit:



> While Taylor's offensive game remains a work in progress, he is still an outstanding defender who should be able to contribute immediately in the NBA on that end of the floor. While his reported 6'6 wingspan is unimpressive to say the least, *he has excellent lateral quickness to stay in front of all but the quickest point guards and the strength to guard four positions at the collegiate level. **Furthermore, and as we have written before, his fundamentals are superb across the board, giving him the chance to be a real presence on this end of the floor at the next level.
> *
> Though he will be 23 years old on draft night, Taylor *is one of the few players in this draft who should be ready to contribute immediately.* At 6'7 with a solid 226-pound frame, a respectable perimeter jump shot, and lockdown defensive potential; Taylor has solidified his standing as a first round draft pick this season who could rise up draft boards in June if he strings together a solid NCAA Tournament run and strong individual workouts.


Ezeli's measurables are really impressive. 7-6 wingspan like Pittman's (Melo's is 7-2.5), 5.5% body fat, equal max vert and barefoot height to Drummond, and the second biggest hands in the draft to Royce White. There seems to be a correlation between hand size and good intangibles. Kidd-Gilchrist and Jae Crowder have the other biggest hands in the draft.

I'd like Crowder a lot too. We'd be one of the few teams where he can get by with a role that fits his unique skill-set for his size. Going by barefoot height for each, Crowder is exactly an inch taller than Wade.


----------



## Wade County

^ Yep, I like the look of Crowder too. Marquette guy, so you know Wade wants him. 

He's one of those guys who in the right situation could be a steal. We'd be the perfect spot for a SF/PF type.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I was surprised to see Crowder's measurements. Thought he'd be a little taller. But he is built like a truck.


----------



## Wade County

I still maintain if Sullinger drops to us, that's a steal. Riley would get his ass in shape - and I think he has legit talent. Might never be a star, but how many guys at the end of the 1st round can you say that about?


----------



## Jace

The more I read about Doron Lamb the more I'd like that pick, too. He'd be great firepower off the bench. Didn't think he'd be available to us when I watched Kentucky throughout the year. Obvious Jason Terry comparisons, but much more efficient as well as defensive-minded. Though I could see us preferring to target a taller wing or combo forward to supersede Battier's role eventually, depending on how certain they are Ray would be coming and how they feel Harris can develop. Something to be said about having a young elite shooter who can create his own shot and run some offense as well as defend PGs and some wings. He seems to have similar size to Cook who we used to somewhat successfully put on LeBron.

I'm increasingly believing we'll be able to find a roleplayer at 27. Everyone keeps saying this is a really good draft for teams not picking in the lottery.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> I still maintain if Sullinger drops to us, that's a steal. Riley would get his ass in shape - and I think he has legit talent. Might never be a star, but how many guys at the end of the 1st round can you say that about?


Even before the back concerns I saw Sullinger as a high reward, higher risk player. Not sure he fits the NBA game right now, and the back concerns make it a total "No" for me. Not to mention having to wait for him to get in condition, at which point he might lose some of his bangability. He didn't even look very good at the end of the tournament.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ohio has been good to us 2 years in a row. Would be pretty funny if Sullinger fell to us and we took him. Cant imagine them hating this team anymore


----------



## Jace

Not feeling the worst case Bobby Jones comparison, but an Afflalo-type would be great here. Upon reviewing the tape I'm pretty sold on Taylor. I'm thinking he's our pick if around. I love his athleticism to go with his intangibles and jumpshot.


----------



## Jace

Smithi, do you think Varnado can play C minutes for us? I heard someone trying to compare him to a poor-man's Ibaka, but I'd hope he's more fundamentally sound defensively than him.


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> Smithi, do you think Varnado can play C minutes for us? I heard someone trying to compare him to a poor-man's Ibaka, but I'd hope he's more fundamentally sound defensively than him.


----------



## Wade County

Cut to the chase Smithi. Who are we drafting? I'm convinced you're Chet Kammerer :laugh:


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wade County said:


> Cut to the chase Smithi. Who are we drafting? I'm convinced you're Chet Kammerer :laugh:


If he is, then we've met! Hi coach! Come back to the Philippines!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

gian said:


> If he is, then we've met! Hi coach! Come back to the Philippines!


It was Chad Kammerer, Chet's son and Heat assistant coach that went with Spo over there.

How popular is Spo over there? Had to have grown even more since winning the championship. And i'm sure the league will send him back out there this summer. Especially with how many viewers the Finals were getting in the Philippines.


----------



## UD40

Word is Nicholson won't make it past the Celtics, if they stay where they are.


----------



## Jace

I've officially soured on Ezeli. I don't think he'd provide us much more than Pitt and think we'd be better off taking a skill player, unless a Moultrie falls.


----------



## Jace

Perry Jones could be sliding because of a knee meniscus issue. He's always intrigued me, despite not fulfilling his potential in college.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Teams gauging Ohio State's Jared Sullinger believe he won't be selected before No. 20. Despite back problems, there's interest in 1st round.


From possible top 5 pick last year to this. Crazy.


----------



## UD40

> Mannix: Piggybacking @Adrian Wojnarowski's last tweet, hearing from tms picking in teens that have little interest in Jared Sullinger. Falling like a rock Twitter


Keep dropping, baby!


----------



## Jace

Per T. Reynolds: Apparently we'll likely be picking during a commercial break, as the broadcast is scheduled.

With Wade getting surgery, he might be compromised for much of next season. This might make a D. Lamb or Taylor even more of a strong pick, even if we did get Ray Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What? They dont broadcast every pick of the 1st round? Especially the pick of the new champs?


----------



## UD40

Yeah, I'm sure they air all of the first round picks.


----------



## Jace

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> 
> For all needing this highly vital information, yes, the draft broadcast tonight is scheduled to go to commercial just before Miami's pick.


..


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> From possible top 5 pick last year to this. Crazy.


He reminds me of Josh McRoberts. Consensus top 5 pick until people saw him play and saw how unathletic and slow he actually is.

Wojnarowski says the Spurs are trying to move Dejuan Blair to make room for some Euro prospects they will bring over. Maybe we can snag him for our 1st and cash? San Antonio really values those late 1st rounders to stash players overseas.

I think Blair would crack our rotation.  He's an elite rebounder and nice player.

Jace, I'm high on Festus. Don't know why you left the bandwagon. There will be an airing of grievances between you and I next Festivus.



> Blair is reportedly being shopped by the Spurs as the NBA Draft approaches, Yahoo!'s Adrian Wojnarowski reports...The Spurs have several European players they are considering bringing onto the roster next season, which would create a glut of big men. After receiving about 20 minutes per game during the regular season, Blair's minutes tailed off considerably in the playoffs following the ascension of Kawhi Leonard and the acquisition of Boris Diaw.


----------



## Jace

And Sullinger makes McRoberts look like Blake Griffin athletically.

I still like the idea of Festus, but I'm just not sure about him working out here quickly enough. I just worry about the hands of Spo. He'll play Pitt over him to make him mad or something. I don't see Ezeli cracking our rotation with the way we're currently playing along with our organizational distaste for youth and inexperience.

Blair would be great here, I've always loved him. Can't help but love his game with the way he's destroyed us since he's been in the league. And good point about picks like ours enticing the Spurs. I wouldn't be surprised if something goes down. Both teams are mature enough to not mind helping each other out, along with being in different conferences.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Blair's only on the hook for $1 million, but we're over the cap. So would a 1st rd pick for him be possible or would we have to throw in a Harris or Pittman?

I'd take Blair as well. Weird how he fell out of their rotation, though its hard to argue with the way the Spurs were playing.


----------



## Jace

Not to mention when he did play he always gave them a nice boost. Not sure on how the trade would have to work.


----------



## Adam

I don't know any of the new CBA rules. It was cool back when I could craft trades in my head during the old CBA but now I'm just the farmer in the desert praying for rain.


----------



## Jace

Couple of surprise moves already. A lot of people saying Robinson is angry. Is he upset he's not going to Charlotte?

Detroit's front court is shaping up nicely with Monroe and Drummond.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Couple of surprise moves already. A lot of people saying Robinson is angry. Is he upset he's not going to Charlotte?
> 
> Detroit's front court is shaping up nicely with Monroe and Drummond.


Probably had a promise somebody broke. He just lost millions by going later. I'd be pissed too.

Starting the night off watching Davis's highlight video made me nostalgic for Zo. I really hope we go big. I don't care if he fails.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This draft feels like its taking forever.


----------



## Wade County

Lotta decent players still on the board. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Jace

Getting the feeling an unexpected big may slip to us.


----------



## Adam

I would be shouting for Wroten right now, but we just don't have any minutes for him. But still I wouldn't mind...


----------



## Wade County

Perry Jones, Sullinger, Moultrie, Ezeli, Melo all still on the board.


----------



## Smithian

1. Moultrie
2. Ezeli
3. Taylor
4. Sullinger
5. Lamb
6. Melo

My current board of who I think we WILL (not should) pick.


----------



## Adam

I feel like LeBron would appreciate us taking Sullinger if he somehow fell all the way to us.


----------



## Jace

I knew Boston would take Sullinger. Such an Ainge move.


----------



## Jace

Adam, Wroten is good? I keep hearing he has no jumper, how does he make up for it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sullinger and now Melo. Boston re-tooled they're frontcourt.



> LeBron James ‏@KingJames
> While watching the Draft my son Bryce ask "Is Ray Allen gonna play for the Heat". I said "I don't know, I hope so".


We all hope the same, Lebron.


----------



## Wade County

Damn you Boston - taking Sully


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Adam, Wroten is good? I keep hearing he has no jumper, how does he make up for it?


He's like a poor man's Wade. He has nice size.


----------



## Jace

Melo to Boston also. ATL apparently leaning toward Vanderbilt's John Jenkins at 23.


----------



## Adam

Of who's left: I want Festus, Wroten, Jones, or I'll trust Smithi and say Moultrie. In that order.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So Jenkins goes next. And Dallas will take Jared Cunningham 

Moultrie
Festus
Taylor
PJ III
Wroten

Who else is still on board?


----------



## Jace

The Mavs just traded for 24 but are shopping it hard now that Fournier is gone. GET IT RILES.


----------



## Wade County

Perry Jones or Moultrie if available for mine. PLEASE.


----------



## Floods

What're you guys drafting, 27? Moultrie very well may get to you. ATL and DAL aren't taking him, I doubt the Grizzlies do, and who knows what Indiana does.


----------



## Floods

Nope, Memphis is taking a guard. One of Moultrie or Perry Jones will be available to you guys.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> So Jenkins goes next. And Dallas will take Jared Cunningham
> 
> Moultrie
> Festus
> Taylor
> PJ III
> Wroten
> 
> Who else is still on board?


Draymond Green
Will Barton
Quincy Miller

They took Jenkins.


----------



## Adam

Floods said:


> Nope, Memphis is taking a guard. One of Moultrie or Perry Jones will be available to you guys.


This is pretty cool. There is a ton of talent on the board. This is either a really deep draft and/or teams ahead of us are run by apes.


----------



## Jace

Floods said:


> Nope, Memphis is taking a guard. One of Moultrie or Perry Jones will be available to you guys.


That blows my mind. Wouldn't have thought that at all. Would prefer Moultrie probably.


----------



## Adam

Can we just pause for a minute and consider the possibility that Smithi will have called the Heat pick for the third year in a row if it's Moultrie? Very impressive.


----------



## Wade County

Man we have a lot of options here...dont **** it up Miami, take Perry or Moultrie...


----------



## Jace

Jared Cunningham to Cavs. Our guys are still alive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If we get Moultrie i'm gonna laugh my ass off :laugh:

Smithian threw that name out months ago.

Wroten to the Grizzlies.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> Can we just pause for a minute and consider the possibility that Smithi will have called the Heat pick for the third year in a row if it's Moultrie? Very impressive.


Did he pick Cole? I only remember Varnado.


----------



## Floods

I was hoping the Celtics would take Moultrie at 22. Coming into tonight Melo would have been fine at 22, but with Moultrie still on the board? Eh.


----------



## Wade County

Please don't take someone stupid. You have lottery talent sitting there!


----------



## Jace

Sorry, goes to the Mavs, but they might trade him too.


----------



## Adam

So happy that there will be multiple guys we want when we pick. I'm happy any way. Festus, Wroten, Jones, or Moultrie.


----------



## Floods

Floods said:


> Nope, Memphis is taking a guard. One of Moultrie or Perry Jones will be available to you guys.


BOTH will be available. Indiana's taking Miles Plumlee. :gay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Did he pick Cole? I only remember Varnado.


Nope, he called Beverley as well though.


----------



## Jace

Wroten to the Grizz!!!!

Holy shit guys!


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Nope, he called Beverley as well though.


Oh yeah, knew I forgot one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, I dont think the Heat saw both Moultrie and Jones III falling to 28.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Wroten to the Grizz!!!!
> 
> Holy shit guys!


:weezy:

Wroten and Wade would have been sick as ****.


----------



## Jace

So we'll have Perry Jones, Moultrie, Jeff Taylor, Ezeli, Lamb, and Green available. WUT.


----------



## Adam

If we take Festus with Jones and Moultrie available that must mean the scouts really believe in him. That's good to know.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> :weezy:
> 
> Wroten and Wade would have been sick as ****.


Perhaps, but packing the paint would kill us. We need shooters from our perimeters.


----------



## Wade County

Come on, dont **** this up!


----------



## Jace

I barely even know about Jones' game beyond his physical attributes because I thought he'd be long gone after the lottery ended. Its between he and Moultrie for me, even though I've barely read on either of them. Too much talent and upside to pass on.


----------



## Floods

OKC's going to get one of Moultrie and Jones...


----------



## Wade County

Please dont take Festus with these guys still on the board....


----------



## PoetLaureate

I don't know who to take, I feel like I'd be happy with any of them


----------



## Jace

**** it. I'm going Smithi. Its Moultrie.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This shows how locked down the Heat organization is. No insider is reporting this Heat pick yet.


----------



## Jace

LOL. Miami's pick isn't leaking.


----------



## Jace

Haha, I knew we'd get boo'd hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Love the boos


----------



## Jace

We traded the pick to Philly. ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo
> Miami trading 27th pick to Philly. Sixers will select Mississippi St's Arnett Moultrie, sources tell Yahoo!


Well there goes that.

Still hilarious that the pick is Moultrie :laugh:


----------



## Floods

:gay:


----------



## Wade County

You gotta be shitting me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider
> Heat will get a future first round pick and the 45th pick from Sixers according to sources.


:whoknows:


----------



## Wade County

Miami, you ****ing suck at the draft. Seriously.


----------



## Jace

Its Moultrie but we're trading him.


----------



## Floods

45 and a future 1st? That's not bad. Philly's not close to being a top team in the east.


----------



## PoetLaureate

We're doomed!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We just got one of the 1st round picks back that we had to give to the Cavs in 2013 and 2015.


----------



## Smithian

Worship me!

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Thunder take Perry Jones III


----------



## Jace

That's crazy. We could've gotten a rotation player for sure. Not like we have money for a bunch of quality FAs. Don't get it.


----------



## Smithian

Wait.

Did we trade him?

Son of a bitch!


----------



## Wade County

^ Of course they do. The rich get richer.

****ing hell Miami.


----------



## Adam

It was Philly's choice on the pick but like W2B said it's hilarious that it was still Moultrie.

Would have liked to have kept this one but I expected it to be a sell or a stashed Euro, but there's no good Euros this year.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> We just got one of the 1st round picks back that we had to give to the Cavs in 2013 and 2015.


But we lost this years...


----------



## Wade County

Jace said:


> That's crazy. We could've gotten a rotation player for sure. Not like we have money for a bunch of quality FAs. Don't get it.


This is what I was saying. Must be really frustrating for our draft guys.

Moultrie or Jones could've come in and played right away. Stupid.


----------



## Jace

Well, assuming we don't trade it, DX has Crowder at 45.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> But we lost this years...


Yup, guess they just didnt feel there was a difference maker and one that was worth the guaranteed money.


----------



## Smithian

I'm. Pissed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> I'm. Pissed.


So am I. Moreso because I spent 2 hours watching this shit for nothing :rant:


----------



## Jace

Jones and Moultrie, and to a lesser extent Taylor and Ezeli now join the list of players we have to hope suck.


----------



## Adam

We're already in the luxury tax. If this trade means we're going to take that money and put it toward free agents then I'm okay with it.


----------



## Adam

But man, what a waste of a night. I almost ran a fat guy on a motor scooter over in the parking lot trying to get back home just to watch this shit and it was all for nothing.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> So am I. Moreso because I spent 2 hours watching this shit for nothing :rant:


Exactly. I think that's why I'm mostly pissed.

And now, speaking of the rich getting richer, CHI picks up Jeff Teague's better brother.


----------



## Adam

I also find it comical that Ric Bucher who styles himself as somebody with a finger on the pulse of Miami and insiders in our team "breaks" the trade that he had to read off twitter probably. 

These guys don't find out about Shaq to Phoenix until he's on the plane to Arizona and the contracts faxed to the NBA. They don't find out about our pick until Stern reads it, but still you see guys pretend to know who our free agency targets are and what we're thinking of doing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This 2nd rd better fly by.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> And now, speaking of the rich getting richer, CHI picks up Jeff Teague's better brother.


If it means less time for John Lucas III then hallelujah. That scrub lit us up this season.

I wonder how much the trade had anything to do with the Heat not seeing much difference between Jones III, Moultrie and Varnado?


----------



## Jace

At least my brother's Bobcats drafted Jeff Taylor. Would've loved to have him here alone. Bummer.


----------



## Jace

Crowder to the Mavs. Perhaps Doron Lamb will fall to 45.


----------



## lechamp

I dont care if Miami do not get a legit center in the draft, as long as we get Kaman as an FA and Ray Allen. Experience is still better than having rookies to defend our title next season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

lechamp said:


> I dont care if Miami do not get a legit center in the draft, as long as we get Kaman as an FA and Ray Allen. Experience is still better than having rookies to defend our title next season.


Welcome to the forum :cheers:

Cant see us getting both Kaman and Allen. Definitely hoping for Allen.


----------



## lechamp

Wade2Bosh said:


> Welcome to the forum :cheers:
> 
> Cant see us getting both Kaman and Allen. Definitely hoping for Allen.


Thanks for the warm welcome, big heat fan from the Philippines here.

Yup, but I guess with Miller and Jones thinking of retiring, Allen and Kaman are a big possibility? Miller's salary lump will be cleared giving Miami a breathing space in the salary cap. Plus, Eddy Curry and Pittman are unrestricted FAs as well.


----------



## Wade County

We won't be able to afford Kaman, he'll get paid by somebody. Talented bigs are few and far between.

Ray Ray is a possibility though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

lechamp said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, big heat fan from the Philippines here.
> 
> Yup, but I guess with Miller and Jones thinking of retiring, Allen and Kaman are a big possibility? Miller's salary lump will be cleared giving Miami a breathing space in the salary cap. Plus, Eddy Curry and Pittman are unrestricted FAs as well.


James Jones already came out and said he isnt retiring just yet and if Miller does retire, the only relief we'd get is relief in the luxury tax.

But if Miller has to get back surgery and miss a big chunk of the next regular season, the Heat would get a $2.9 million exception to use. I doubt he retires unless his back is really messed up.


----------



## lechamp

Wade County said:


> We won't be able to afford Kaman, he'll get paid by somebody. Talented bigs are few and far between.
> 
> Ray Ray is a possibility though.


(KAMAN) but he can take a pay cut to join us right?

btw, since Miami traded the pick for number 45 and a future 1st ROUND pick from the 76ers --- how true is this detail?

"The Heat get the 45th pick in this year's draft and *a future No. 1*." - by ESPN 
http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2012/st...-mavericks-trade-draft-rights-no-17-cavaliers


----------



## Wade County

Theoretically he could take a cut, but he won't. Not that big a cut.

The deal is true also, we'll get the 76ers future 1st rounder in like, 2 years or so.


----------



## Jace

I think the Blazers quietly draft as many PGs as the Wolves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There goes Lamb.


----------



## Wade County

Great, is there anyone even worth giving a shit about at #45? Sigh


----------



## Adam

This draft is interminable. Give me the damn Heat pick so I can stop watching please.


----------



## doctordrizzay

do we have anymore picks


----------



## Jace

Lamb goes at 41. Bah!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Detroit will select Missouri's Kim English with the 44th pick, league source tells Y! Sports.
> 
> 1m Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Atlanta will select Virginia's Mike Scott with the 43rd pick, league source tells Y! Sports.


Have no idea who these 2 are. 

Heat on the clock after these 2 picks.


----------



## lechamp

Wade County said:


> Theoretically he could take a cut, but he won't. Not that big a cut.
> 
> The deal is true also, we'll get the 76ers future 1st rounder in like, 2 years or so.


yup but NUMBER 1 pick???


----------



## Jace

Yes! We took Justin Hamilton. Anyone know anything about him?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Insiders dead silent on the Heat again. Crazy how tight-lipped that organization is.

Woj now reporting the pick AFTER the Heat :laugh:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> New Orleans will select Kentucky's Darius Miller with the 46th pick, league source tells Y! Sports.


----------



## Jace

lechamp said:


> yup but NUMBER 1 pick???


As in 1st overall? Like Anthony Davis? No. First round.


----------



## Wade County

lechamp said:


> yup but NUMBER 1 pick???


Not the #1 overall pick in the draft. The 76ers first rounder. So, like a mid first round pick maybe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Yes! We took Justin Hamilton. Anyone know anything about him?


Big white guy. That's all I got.


----------



## MarioChalmers

I hope this Hamilton kid is good. Trust in Riley!


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Insiders dead silent on the Heat again. Crazy how tight-lipped that organization is.
> 
> Woj now reporting the pick AFTER the Heat :laugh:


It's also surprising considering we're dealing with the Sixers during these picks. I remember back in the day when Riley accused Larry Brown and the Sixers of leaking a proposed trade to the media of Mashburn for Larry Hughes.


----------



## Jace

Hmm...Hamilton actually looks OK. 7 feet, 260, apparently a good post defender with skills. We want our C's to be able to hit jumpers, which he can apparently do. Let's see if we keep him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ira Winderman
> Heat first-rounder from Philly is lottery protected in 2013, 2014 an 2015. If the don't get by 2015, they'll also get a second rounder in '15, '16. No fears, 76ers will make playoffs, so lottery protection will be moot.


Philly is making the playoffs next season so we'll be getting that 1st round pick next year.

Cavs have our 1st round pick next year.


----------



## Rather Unique

Cut.


----------



## Jace

Leave it to the Heat to be the first to draft a player not on DX's mock.


----------



## lechamp

Wade County said:


> Not the #1 overall pick in the draft. The 76ers first rounder. So, like a mid first round pick maybe.


that was my first understanding but read on all the articles saying after noting it a first rounder all says future number 1 pick which got 
me excited.

hwo true is this. - washington post, espn, foxsports all said the same..

google it hehehe - is it just me or are we in a treat the Miami Heat draft staff has a hidden agenda?


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Philly is making the playoffs next season so we'll be getting that 1st round pick next year.
> 
> Cavs have our 1st round pick next year.


Let's hope Philly winds up in the 8th seed again.


----------



## Wade County

Yay....Justin Hamilton...so much more exciting than Moultrie or Jones....


----------



## doctordrizzay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxE6EJY5Xxg


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He's got nice skill. At 1:30 he shows off his NBA 3 range, which is pretty impressive for a 7fter.


----------



## Jace

lechamp said:


> that was my first understanding but read on all the articles saying after noting it a first rounder all says future number 1 pick which got
> me excited.
> 
> hwo true is this. - washington post, espn, foxsports all said the same..
> 
> google it hehehe - is it just me or are we in a treat the Miami Heat draft staff has a hidden agenda?


We can't have traded for the first overall pick because no one has that pick. First next season needs to be played, then they have a draft lottery where the team with the worst record has a 25% chance of winning the #1 overall pick. Evert team after the worst team has less and less of a chance of getting the top pick. Theoretically, any team can potentially wind up with the top pick next year. Its not something that can be acquired now.


----------



## lechamp

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sport...im-to-sixers/2012/06/28/gJQAKmlJAW_story.html

http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2012/st...dup-arnett-moultrie-tyler-zeller-picks-traded

http://www.nba.com/2012/news/06/28/draft-heat-76ers-trade.ap/

- *read the last sentence NUMBER 1 pick.*
"The Heat get the 45th pick in this year's draft and a future No. 1."


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Yay....Justin Hamilton...so much more exciting than Moultrie or Jones....


With the new CBA the luxury tax starts getting insane. If we're paying like four times the value of that contract for Moultrie or Jones it's not worth it. If this means we're going to put that money toward signing a guy like Ray Allen and guys like Varnado or Harris if they prove themselves then I'm all for it.


----------



## lechamp

Jace said:


> We can't have traded for the first overall pick because no one has that pick. First next season needs to be played, then they have a draft lottery where the team with the worst record has a 25% chance of winning the #1 overall pick. Evert team after the worst team has less and less of a chance of getting the top pick. Theoretically, any team can potentially wind up with the top pick next year. Its not something that can be acquired now.


yeah, maybe if sixers EVER get a number 1 pick maybe that is what it meant?
or is this a TYPO-error? 

damn, this statement got all my hopes up high but pretty much unsure.


----------



## King Joseus

lechamp said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/sport...im-to-sixers/2012/06/28/gJQAKmlJAW_story.html
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2012/st...dup-arnett-moultrie-tyler-zeller-picks-traded
> 
> http://www.nba.com/2012/news/06/28/draft-heat-76ers-trade.ap/
> 
> - *read the last sentence NUMBER 1 pick.*
> "The Heat get the 45th pick in this year's draft and a future No. 1."


"No. 1" is a different way of saying first round pick.


----------



## Adam

lechamp said:


> yeah, maybe if sixers EVER get a number 1 pick maybe that is what it meant?
> or is this a TYPO-error?
> 
> damn, this statement got all my hopes up high but pretty much unsure.


It's slang for a first round pick. We call them "number one picks" in America.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> DraftExpress: At #45 Philadelphia takes Justin Hamilton from LSU. Looked great at the Nets Combine. Working on a Croatian passport. Could maybe be stashed


More from the Nets workout


> The biggest hands belonged to LSU's Justin Hamilton, who was one of the best big men seen in New Jersey. Hamilton showed strong mobility running the floor and moving his feet in the drills, as well as the ability to step outside and make a jump shot with solid range. He competed hard, crashing the glass aggressively and finished with soft touch around the rim on the pick and roll. All things considered, he may have helped himself as much as any player here.


----------



## lechamp

King Joseus said:


> "No. 1" is a different way of saying first round pick.


exactly my point, why are they all stating a future NUMBER 1 pick and not FUTURE FIRST ROUND pick.

more than 5 news articles have reported this. how true is this?
Lets go MIAMI!!!!

btw, Justin Hamilton is a good steal!
just what we needed, a mobile big man with a defensive mindset but can chip in on offense pretty-well.

plus he played at LSU meaning he waas coached by Shaq's old coaches.


----------



## lechamp

Adam said:


> It's slang for a first round pick. We call them "number one picks" in America.


oh ok. now i get it. 

so sorry. hehe thanks for the clarification.

really appreciate it.


----------



## Jace

We should be careful calling this dude 7 feet. He's a half-inch shorter than :bosh2:

However, despite being shorter with a shorter wingspan, Hamilton has a taller standing reach. That's what happens when your shoulders come out of your nipple's height like Bosh.


----------



## Adam

I'm a simple man, easily pleased. If this move means Terrel Harris is coming back then I'm happy, so I'll choose to believe that's the plan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat are high on Harris. I believe I read that they wanna try to get him working out at PG so that's something to look forward to in a couple of weeks, when summer league starts.


----------



## Jace

Well, Hamilton can run the floor and shoot. At least he's a big who fits our style.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat are high on Harris. I believe I read that they wanna try to get him working out at PG so that's something to look forward to in a couple of weeks, when summer league starts.


Yeah I posted a tweet from Ethan saying they're going to run him at PG all summer, likely just to hone those skills rather than convert him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Riley is giving his post draft/end of season press conference right now










> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Pat Riley: "The players that we had on our board were not there at the time. And we thought we had a great option with Philly."
> 
> Pat Riley: "We simply wanted to defer our pick and our asset to next year."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Jorge Sedano ‏@SedanoShow
> Riley says, There's a possibility that Justin Hamilton could be sent overseas for seasoning. Depends on his performance in summer league
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Riley said the trade had nothing to do with luxury tax. Hamilton could go overseas. Some hope for Varnado in camp.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Riley compares Hamilton to Michael Doleac. "We had him in for a workout. He had a great workout."


On Mike Miller


> Jorge Sedano ‏@SedanoShow
> Riley on Mike Miller, ' Update is he's gonna spend a couple weeks cooling down. No prognosis yet. Gonna treat it before he goes to doctors


On Wade


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Riley on Wade: "I think he made a wise choice. I'm confident he'll come back next year and be healthy."


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Micheal Doleac.. Looool I forgot bout him


----------



## nickrock23

Well looks like it wasn't just me that was pissed off about trading a guy who could step right into the rotation. Huge upgrade over Pittman and could play Center as well. I like Hamilton, but I feel Moultrie has more upside. Will hamilton even make team?


----------



## Adam

nickrock23 said:


> Well looks like it wasn't just me that was pissed off about trading a guy who could step right into the rotation. Huge upgrade over Pittman and could play Center as well. I like Hamilton, but I feel Moultrie has more upside. Will hamilton even make team?


Riley said nobody on their board was there when they picked so they will defer the pick until next year. I think it's a smart decision. Nobody picked at #27 is stepping into our rotation.

I wish Wroten would have fallen to 27. I would like to have seen if we took him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pittman will be back


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Riles says Pittman will be guaranteed for next season.





> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Riley: "We don't play small ball. We have a legitimate power forward if Chris is playing center. And that's LeBron James.





> Riley on free agency, "We've got five or six guys earmarked, so we'll see how it goes."


----------



## Jace

Not this year. He'll be in Europe. He's already working on getting a Croatian passport.

I call bullshit on 1) the players on their board not being available. Who the hell could that be? Melo? 2) It not having to do with the tax. Defer to next year so by the time they develop our Big 3 is gone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Riley said the goal is to find players who create space for the Big 3. So shooters may apply.


----------



## Wade County

Nothing says "get excited!" like saying your draft pick could become the next Michael Doleac at best :laugh:


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Not this year. He'll be in Europe. He's already working on getting a Croatian passport.
> 
> I call bullshit on 1) the players on their board not being available. Who the hell could that be? Melo? 2) It not having to do with the tax. Defer to next year so by the time they develop our Big 3 is gone?


If the players we liked were gone then it shows we probably valued some or all of Plumlee (great athlete), Wroten, Melo, Nicholson, and Sullinger. Funny that Indiana took Plumlee and Boston took Melo. Two of our "rivals" snatching up guys we might have kept.


----------



## Smithian

So, I projected us to draft Arnett Moultrie.... And he was taken with the Heat's pick.

Pseudo props?


----------



## Wade County

Smithian said:


> So, I projected us to draft Arnett Moultrie.... And he was taken with the Heat's pick.
> 
> Pseudo props?


You're a freak dude - absolutely i'll pay that. :clap:


----------



## Jace

Wow man, the more I read and hear about Moultrie the more he seems to be the exact type of big I'd hoped we could draft for our bench. Heard a Taj Gibson comparison on NBATV, which seems to have merit. Taj Gibson as a ceiling doesn't sound incredibly impressive, but do you think we couldn't use a Taj Gibson on our bench? **** yes we can.

I know, letting go...


----------



## RoadWarrior

Keep calm and trust Pat Riley.


----------



## Jace

I hope you're Pat Riley.

:joel:


----------



## RoadWarrior

Jace said:


> I hope you're Pat Riley.
> 
> :joel:


LOL I wish I was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Welcome to the board :cheers:


----------



## RoadWarrior

Wade2Bosh said:


> Welcome to the board :cheers:


Thanks. 

Don't know how I never found this forum. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Jace

Well, good start on your part.

1) 1st post simply displaying faith in Riley
2) "RoadWarrior"
3) Quote of the 2012 championship night via Chris Bosh "Reeeaad my face!"
4) Avatar from Zo's last Media Day

Well done.


----------



## RoadWarrior

Jace said:


> Well, good start on your part.
> 
> 1) 1st post simply displaying faith in Riley
> 2) "RoadWarrior"
> 3) Quote of the 2012 championship night via Chris Bosh "Reeeaad my face!"
> 4) Avatar from Zo's last Media Day
> 
> Well done.


Wow! Got everything spot on! Sounds like we're going to have some great discussions here. :rock:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I have no idea how I found this board way back in '03. Yet here we are nearly 10 years later and i'm still here :laugh:


----------



## RoadWarrior

Wade2Bosh said:


> I have no idea how I found this board way back in '03. Yet here we are nearly 10 years later and i'm still here :laugh:


I was on another board but the amount of trolls there these days is just so insane that you can't even have a half decent discussion there anymore. Decided to try something else. This looks great! I'll be posting regularly. _"You can take that to the bank"_(Dan Gilbert :lol


----------



## Jace

:bosh1: GOOD SHIT

My best guess is I found this place through the heat.com board, which quickly got old. Can't imagine what that place became like post-Decision. Most of the posters here are a little more...poised.


----------



## Wade County

Come to think of it, no idea how I found this place either :laugh:

All's well that ends well. Welcome to the boards man.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I was hunting for another basketball board because the one I was on was only Raptors., at the time I was a fan of both the Heat and the Raps but eventually dropped the Raps for the Heat ful time.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Come to think of it, no idea how I found this place either :laugh:
> 
> All's well that ends well. Welcome to the boards man.


Have you looked at this board without ad-blocker lately? I did for the first time a few weeks ago. It blew my ****ing mind. It's no wonder we haven't been getting new posters lately when we used to all the time.


----------



## RoadWarrior

> Heat sign Texas Longhorn guard J'Covan Brown
> http://collegesportsblog.dallasnews...igns-with-defending-champion-miami-heat.html/


Got no idea who he is. He was undrafted.


----------



## Smithian




----------



## Jace

^Tell me about it. I can only imagine how you feel. I didn't know too much about the guy until draft night, and I'm still depressed. Props though, Smithers. Things didn't work out with PBev, but I still liked him in his short time here, and Varnado looks like he has a chance. Moultrie actually coming would've elevated your status to "Head Jr. Heat Scout." No idea why we'd pass on that type of player. What more would we want out of a reserve 6-11 PF who is athletic, rebounds, plays defense, and can hit jump shots? And apparently the salary for that draft slot is only around $800,000 next year. Perhaps Arnett told Riles he wasn't particularly fond of Bruce Springsteen during the interview.

The J'Covan Brown signing is very interesting. On ESPN's First Take Draft Special, Skip brought him up as a sleeper he like. Obviously, its Skip, so take it for what its worth. Everyone agreed Brown was good, but Chad Ford brought up the fact that he had the highest body fat % in the draft, and clearly wasn't working very hard to prepare for it. Skip compared him to Chalmers for his scoring ability. J'Covan appears to be even more of a scorer than Rio, however, with a nice jumper as well.

The way I see it, he's an overweight PG who apparently has questions about his work ethic. Those would appear to be two major "stay away" red flags for Riles and the Heat, so I figure there's something about him they saw that they really like if they were going to give him a shot. Slim chance he makes the roster, but then again, we didn't think Harris OR Gladness had a chance, let alone both.

Someone brought up a kid by the name of Kevin Jones (I believe) who went to West Virginia (I believe.) He went undrafted and someone had him at the top of their undrafted list along with a PF who's last name I think was Brown that sounded intriguing as well, he's been picked up though (I think the Kings or Mavs, some west team.) If Jones is still available, I hope we take a look there too. Sounded like a more talented UD-type.


----------



## Smithian

RoadWarrior said:


> Got no idea who he is. He was undrafted.


Interesting pickup. Very interesting.


----------



## RoadWarrior

Smithian said:


> Interesting pickup. Very interesting.


I hope he's worth it though. I trust Riley though. I think we'll be happy with the roster by the time the season starts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Kevin Jones signed with the Cavs


----------



## Jace

So it goes.

Re: J'Covan. Of course he'll be worth it. Non-guaranteed contract to see if he can impress in summer league or training camp. Obviously they have to throw him on a treadmill ASAP, so I'd imagine they're fine with undertaking a bit of a project. Not like we wasted excess cash or a draft pick on him.


----------



## Wade County

Im still sad about Moultrie. He looked like a steal. If he pans out for the 76ers i'm gonna be pissed. I guess the only good thing is we should score a mid 1st rounder next season...which we'll probably trade....


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Im still sad about Moultrie. He looked like a steal. If he pans out for the 76ers i'm gonna be pissed. I guess the only good thing is we should score a mid 1st rounder next season...which we'll probably trade....


Yup, this time "for tax purposes."

Philly re-signed Lavoy Allen, and have Vucevic, Hawes, Young, and Brand as bigs already. Moultrie won't play there as much as he would've here most likely.


----------



## RoadWarrior

Wade County said:


> Im still sad about Moultrie. He looked like a steal. If he pans out for the 76ers i'm gonna be pissed. I guess the only good thing is we should score a mid 1st rounder next season...which we'll probably trade....


LOL if we end up with a 15/16/17 pick that would be awesome. That said, next year's draft is much weaker than this year's so we may not get a "stud".


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Yup, this time "for tax purposes."
> 
> Philly re-signed Lavoy Allen, and have Vucevic, Hawes, Young, and Brand as bigs already. Moultrie won't play there as much as he would've here most likely.


There's a chance that Brand still might be amnestied.


----------



## Jace

A little on J'Covan from *draftexpress*:



> Brown plays with great confidence and a scorer's mentality, and is depended upon heavily to manufacture offense for a young Longhorn team without many other proven offensive options. He's able to score in a number of ways, but his perimeter jump shot opens things up for him, as he's a threat to shoot from NBA 3-point range, and is effective running off screens, spotting up with his feet set, or shooting off the dribble.
> 
> About 68% of Brown's shot attempts this season have been jumpers, and he's connected on a solid 38% from 3-point range this season on over six attempts per game. His shot selection has been very poor at times, however, as evidenced by his last two games for example, where he shot 8 for 28 in a loss at Kansas State and made just 7 of 26 shots in a loss at Kansas.
> 
> Brown is heavily depended on for scoring and needs to be very aggressive in the situation he's in, but his mediocre 32% on pull-up jumpers so far this season illustrates that he's taking quite a few difficult shots. He's also getting to the free throw line slightly less often this season, as Texas' lack of perimeter shooting and poor spacing has made it much easier for opponents to sag into the paint and force Brown to beat them from outside, which he's often too willing to do.
> 
> Despite his overreliance on his pull-up jumper, Brown is actually very good at getting into the paint off the dribble, always in attack mode and showing great shiftiness off the bounce, changing speeds and directions to keep his defender on his heels. With his excellent ball-handling skills creating shots with either hand and advanced scoring instincts, this is a part of his game that could actually look better in the NBA thanks to the improved spacing he will find due to the farther 3-point line.


Sounds somewhat like a less athletic Lou Williams-type. DX has his best case as Mo Williams, actually. Seems he has a lot of potential to find an instant offense off-the-bench kind of role. Would be interesting to see if we'd bring in a second young guard behind Chalmers. While Norris also seems fit for a combo-guard role, Brown is apparently a much stronger shooter.

They had him as their #45 prospect. It seems his stock wasn't as high as it should be because of apparent attitude issues and clashes with Rick Barnes, as well as the 6-2 combo-guard stigma. Of course, we love combo-guards here.

Could just be summer league fodder in the end, but I get the feeling we're at least a little bit interested in his NBA potential.






When he hits 3s we can say "that's 'Co' blooded!"

:noco:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just cant see a young 3rd string PG taking up a roster spot, with how Lebron and Wade cane play that emergency PG role. He'd have to REALLY impress to make this club.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just cant see a young 3rd string PG taking up a roster spot, with how Lebron and Wade cane play that emergency PG role. He'd have to REALLY impress to make this club.


Exactly why I've expressed my doubts. Perhaps they'd eye him as an extra scorer/floor spacer who could guard the opposing PG when LeBrane handle PG duties. I think they'd rather just feed all of those minutes to Cole and hope his jumpshot steadies out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> When he hits 3s we can say "that's 'Co' blooded!"
> 
> :noco:


His nickname is CoCo. Our summer league team will have Coco and NoCo


----------



## Jace

CocoNoco. Is that a backcourt or a Caribbean resort? :whoknows:


----------



## RoadWarrior

Jace said:


> CocoNoco. Is that a backcourt or a Caribbean resort? :whoknows:


LOL good one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dwight Hardy has been added to the summer league team.


----------



## RoadWarrior

Wade2Bosh said:


> Dwight Hardy has been added to the summer league team.


For a moment I thought I read Dwight Howard.


----------



## Jace

He's kind of like Dwight Howard meets James Harden, with a little bit of Tom Brady.



> Terrel Harris ‏@T_Harris87
> 
> Back in Mia #grindtime in full affect!!! After a great time in Dallas seeing my family and close friends I enjoyed every min of it!!


Summer vacay is over for the young'uns. I love our franchise.


----------



## UD40

Jace said:


> He's kind of like Dwight Howard meets James Harden, with a little bit of Tom Brady.


Best description of a Summer League player...EVER.


----------



## Adam

Harris had such a great start last season. Coming out of nowhere to impress the coaches in practice, winning a roster spot with his pre-season play, and that epic performance in the regular season against Atlanta. Shame he didn't bring it at the end when he got his opportunity, but I still believe in him.


----------



## Wade County

Time to get better, young fellas.

Lookin forward to Summer League.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> Harris had such a great start last season. Coming out of nowhere to impress the coaches in practice, winning a roster spot with his pre-season play, and that epic performance in the regular season against Atlanta. Shame he didn't bring it at the end when he got his opportunity, but I still believe in him.


Yep. Gladness pretty much made the team because he's over 6-9. Terrell clearly made it against all odds with surprising play. He still showed flashes in his late play, but I think there's a Santeria block on young Heat players against them playing well after the ASG. Maybe someone Santero was made the Sol folded.


----------

